# The Cody & Itchy story {pic heavy}



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Since we just joined, we would like to post some pictures. This year, I will have my crested babies for 5 years 

We'll start with baby Cody, I got him in june 2006, he was then 8 weeks old:









I july of that year a group arranged a parrot walk in the forrest near my place. We arrange parrot walks here serveral times a year. With lots of parrots & keets and their owners. A nice get together. This was Cody on a rock, having a time out.









Beautiful Cody:









This is a younger Itchy, sadly i lost her babypics because of a computer crash  I was/ am gutted! I got Itchy later that year, at 8 weeks 









Luckily, I was no stranger at the pet shop I got Itchy from. So i got to take a pic of her sisters/ brothers as well.  Itchy was the weakest of the flock and her siblings sure noticed. Itchy was really weak, she is a lot stronger now 









Pretty girlie









From 2008 to 2009 we had another addition to the flock: Pieps a lovebird.
I got her also at about 8 weeks and she was my best buddy and was
great with the tiels! She had a very strong personality and was so Chipper.
Sadly, she got caught by a sparrowhawk, which was a traumatic experience 
I still miss her everyday!


















RIP Pieps <3


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Cody and Itchy are so beautiful! Very lovely birds. Pieps was a very beautiful girl, RIP Pieps.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Such beautiful birds all of them  RIP Pieps


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

What beautiful tiels 
Pieps was a gorgeous bird too.  RIP sweetheart.

I'm sure your birds are clipped (or in harnesses) but I would be too scared to let mine outside in case a gust of wind caught them, or anything bad happened. They have to make do with being shut in a cage if we sit in the sunshine. I can't imagine how awful it must be to see your bird caught by a sparrowhawk, that must have given you nightmares.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Gorgeous, I love them! That is so cool that you guys do walks! I don't know if there are many bird owners here on the island to do that with but that would be fun! RIP Pieps! You didn't actually see the sparrowhawk grab Pieps did you? That would be so scary!


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

I love outside pictures. Your birds are stunning


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments 

And yes, my babies wings are clipped. I never take them outside when too windy. But the nasty experience with the sparrowhawk did make me more careful. Mostly I have them in a big cage now. But I won't take away their right to go out and be in the sun, I think my birds have this right. Plus, our birds are so intelligent, need need to experience things! My birds are like a part of the family, I take them with me on family visits etc, aswell 
It's so important for your birds wellbeing to be out in daylight, like it is to us humans. If you're still scared about taking them outside, I'd recommend full spectrum light for birds. I use this in the winter.  (But before going outside, and you're not experienced with clipping wings/ harness, visit avian vet first! )

I'm not saying you HAVE TO do anything, just sharing my thoughts and how i live with my birds with you 

About the sparrowhawk: I did see her take my baby. I was outside in the garden on a summer day with my 3 babies, my mum, brother and sister. We were ALL really close to them and never would I have thought anything could harm them. Pieps was sitting right next to me on my right on her little outside playgym. When I hear a big ZOOOM next to my ear and i could feel a giant bird next to my head. It happpened in just a second. At first I didnt understand what was happening until i saw that bird going up in the air, with my baby in his claws. Pieps was screaming like mad, it was heartbreaking.
I ran and I ran and followed her when suddenly she landed. And I saw the bird sit in the mudd in a garden nearby with my baby, dead. The bird looked me in the eye and i didnt know how to feel towards it.

It was traumatizing, and you can imagine i am now much more careful with my little ones.

I never thought there were birds of pray around, in the centre of the city. And even if i did, never thought it would come SO near to me and my family to grab my little Pieps?

And to end this post, I love ALL animals with a passion. But whenever I see a sparrowhawk either on picture or in real. They freak me out. (Now, they aren't the most friendly looking birds) I hope this will mellow down someday. I know she probably had a nest to feed and either way it wasn't her fault. She was taking care of herself and probably babies. But I'll never forget this day...

And i hope you understand my writing, if you have any questions...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hawks are one of those things people dont expect to see in cities... there's many that would even take a tiel. male kestrels are too small to take a tiel, but a female kestrel might. we have sharpies and cooper's hawks here and theyre the north american relative of the sparrow hawk, both found in cities. these are the 3 species likely to be encountered in a city, though many cities (like my own) have those as well as peregrine falcons, red tailed hawks, and merlin in the winter. and just because a merlin is smaller than your tiel, they will take one--theyre bird hunters and will take birds bigger than them. but its a hard lesson to learn, just like the one i learned about cats. you dont expect it to happen to you... but it can... its a horrible experience and the worst way to lose a pet.
she was so pretty too  she looked friendly

R.I.P. pieps


on a side note, in the one photo of cody, i can see stripes in the tail, so he is definately a she


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Pieps was wonderful! A fiesty little girl and always so happy! Always managed to cheer me up, she was my best buddy  She also hung out in my cleavage a lot lol!

Ohhh! See? Deffo a girl then, i was starting to think so too... Cody the girl then 
That makes two girlies


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha wish my fiance's lovie was just as nice or even close.... munch is the meanest thing in the world, i swear. mango is just super shy...

does cody whistle at all? if she did, that'd be different


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

Nope, i wish she did lol! Just the occasional squeek 

Does one of your birds whistle?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka, because hes a boy  but hes tone deaf lol

i have a thread of him whistling harry potter lol somewhat anyways. hes a better talker really. he can say pretty bird, hello, what a pretty bird, whatcha doing, kisses (and then makes kissing noises), hey birdy birdy birdy, good boy... and hes JUST started whistling pop goes the weasel after months of trying to teach him. other than that, he wolf whistles.
tone deaf harry potter tune lol
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17449


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I wonder when taco will start to whistle


----------

